# Speck



## evansga (May 1, 2009)

Caught my biggest speck yesterday at the Great Bridge Locks. It was 23.5 inches and put up more of a fight than any other speck I have ever caught. Caught him on cut spot on a bottom rig,


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice catch. I bet that was a pretty fish! Congratulations.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

pics??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Gratz. Bout that time .ive caught a couple 24 _25 already around there...and some pups that size to in last two weeks.


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Went out there today using gulp jigheads and my new light rod/ reel set up. First time using this new gear and first time ever using braid. The difference in sensitivity is incredible. I put a mono shock leader on it using a uni to uni knot. 30# braid to 14# mono. The diameter of the mono is only slightly larger than that of the braid. It's what I had on hand anyway, any suggestions for leader material? Also, were you on the side of the street facing the small boat docks?


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

You don't need a shock leader for jig & pigs and specks.


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Went around lunchtime today. I felt like I was getting a couple bites but I don't know how to set the hook or maybe they just weren't fully taking my bait. Maybe a little of both. But I did get to see an extremely nice superyacht pass through the locks. I think it was Richard Branson. The boat name was Frailech. I'll see if I can get a picture up here.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Nice I was out there yesterday with my son for bout a hour or so and got nothing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

First time out Ina while


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

My set up is Carolina rig with egg sinker or catfish rig with bank .the catfish one is nice since there is alot of hang up around . And you usually only lose the sinker and not the whole rig . All braid to flouro leader (no longer than 14_16 in ) with bead and swivel on RED CIRCLE hook. -something bout the red the trout loves. You will lose more trout on j hook imo.plus it doesn't tare there mouth up as bad as the circles . I use these with the bait fish I catch from there with my minnow trap and blue crab from there. ..just jig it across the bottom as if your flounder fishing. I catch more that way . Or if your feeling lazy put a floater on with a slip knot so you can adjust the depth with live bait..usually catch more trout on that rig. Btw the pup around there love the rock beds and shallow water . Can't tell you my spots but there's a hint....


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

GamaGoju87 said:


> Went around lunchtime today. I felt like I was getting a couple bites but I don't know how to set the hook or maybe they just weren't fully taking my bait. Maybe a little of both. But I did get to see an extremely nice superyacht pass through the locks. I think it was Richard Branson. The boat name was Frailech. I'll see if I can get a picture up here.


I watch those mega yachts come down the ER from the shore and from the yak daily. I watch in amazement as they open it up from the Steel Bridge to the Lochs throwing 3-4' wakes with disregard for any small boats/yaks in the river. Only to sit at the lochs for the next hour for the next opening.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed I've have been on the receiving end on that scenario many of times.


----------



## Thomashs1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Heading across the state this morning from the blue ridge and carved out a few hours thinking I'd just hit the rail at rudee, but saw this thread last night and might opt for a little something new instead? I have never been to great bridge locks park...but my GPS seems to know the way! Any tips or pointers would be welcome...i probably only get this way 2 or 3 times a year, would love to get into some specks or pups this afternoon as the tide rises...


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Went again today from about 1230 to 1500. Got nothing. Only a few hits that bit the tails off. Was using gulp jigheads cuz that's all I had and I didn't want to stop for bait before getting there. The water was a nasty brownish red color. There were what looked like a whole lot of menhaden jumping out of the water. One jumped straight up about 4 feet out of the water like shamu. Never seen that before. I could see their silvery sides flashing and darting under the water. First time I've seen that at the locks. I'm gonna make a minnow trap and try what IPNURWATER suggested.


----------

